# Particinonamiento de disco para portatil

## opotonil

Hola,

en principio en unos dias voy a cambiar de portatil y queria planificar el particionamiento del disco duro lo mejor posible para evitar la fragmentacion, etc...

La configuracion que tengo en el portatil actual es la siguiente (la pongo ya que es en la que me estoy basando):

```

# cat etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>            <type>  <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1               /boot                   ext2    defaults,noatime,noauto 1 2

/dev/hda2               none                    swap    sw                      0 0

/dev/hda3               /                       ext3    noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda5               /usr/portage            ext3    noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda6               /usr/portage/distfiles  ext3    noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda7               /usr/src                ext3    noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda8               /var                    ext3    noatime                 0 1

/dev/vg/home            /home                   ext3    noatime                 0 1

/dev/vg/tmp             /var/tmp                ext3    noatime                 0 1

```

```

# df -h

S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/hda3             7,6G  1,9G  5,3G  27% /

/dev/hda5             1,9G  602M  1,3G  33% /usr/portage

/dev/hda6             1,9G  1,2G  671M  64% /usr/portage/distfiles

/dev/hda7             1,9G  412M  1,4G  23% /usr/src

/dev/hda8             1,9G  228M  1,6G  13% /var

/dev/mapper/vg-home   9,9G  1,7G  7,7G  18% /home

/dev/mapper/vg-tmp    2,0G   71M  1,8G   4% /var/tmp

```

Los cambios que he pensado son los siguientes:

- todas las particiones, menos /boot, / y swap, bajo LVM

- aumentar el tamaño de /usr/portage/distfiles a 4G

Y las dudas son:

- en principio os parece que las particiones son de un tamaño suficiente ¿? (me refiero a las de: /, portage, distfiles, src, var y /var/tmp)

- menos /boot (ext2) todas las particiones son ext3 seria recomendable algun otro sistema de ficheros para: portage o distfiles o src o var o /var/tmp

- y por ultimo seria recomendable alguna opcion especial en cuanto a la creacion del sistema de ficheros, suelo utilizar "mke2fs -j -O dir_index" no se si seria recomendable alguna mas o alguna de inodes (de inodes si que no tengo ni idea).

Muchas gracias y salu2.

PD: pensaba meterle virtualizacion, kvm seguramente, teniendo en cuenta que tendra 2G de ram la swap que seria bueno hacerla del mismo tamaño 2G o del doble 4G (o me estoy pasando...)

----------

## i92guboj

A mi edad y todavía no he usado lvm, así que con ese apartado no puedo ayudar  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y las dudas son:
> 
> - en principio os parece que las particiones son de un tamaño suficiente ¿? (me refiero a las de: /, portage, distfiles, src, var y /var/tmp)
> ...

 

Portage es algo grande, pero bueno, si quieres tener margen tampoco es malo. Las demás dependen mucho de lo que vayas a hacer. Si no planeas instalar juegos ni nada especialmente pesado, lo demás está todo bien. En /var/tmp necesitarías más para compilar paquetes muy grandes como openoffice, pero yo no te aconsejo agrandarla solo por eso. Siempre se puede usar mount -obind para esos casos.

 *Quote:*   

> - menos /boot (ext2) todas las particiones son ext3 seria recomendable algun otro sistema de ficheros para: portage o distfiles o src o var o /var/tmp

 

Bueno, en /var yo uso ext3, los datos de var son importantes y sin ellos tu sistema está cascado. Los datos y portage, distfiles, src o /var/tmp no lo son, son completamente reemplazables, por lo cual la seguridad no es un problema, y el journal no es necesario. Si usas ext2 en estos ficheros tendrás la ventaja de no usar un journal (en este caso es una ventaja). Eso salvará ciclos de cpu y también movimiento de cabezales en tu disco duro, y ambas cosas serán buenas para tu batería.

 *Quote:*   

> - y por ultimo seria recomendable alguna opcion especial en cuanto a la creacion del sistema de ficheros, suelo utilizar "mke2fs -j -O dir_index" no se si seria recomendable alguna mas o alguna de inodes (de inodes si que no tengo ni idea).

 

Tan solo es necesario modificar el tamaño de inodo o de bloque si se va a hacer algo muy específico con la partición. Por ejemplo, yo para portage uso mkfs.ext2 -b1024 -i1024 para crear la partición de portage. De lo contrario, portage no cabría en una partición de 900 megas  :Wink:  No por falta de espacio, sino por falta de inodos. El tamaño de inodo por defecto es de 4k, reduciéndolo a 1k se consigue que sea posible albergar más archivos. Es ideal si se van a meter cientos de miles de archivos muy pequeños en una partición.

----------

## opotonil

La verdad que el lvm es bastante comodo.

Bueno, creo que lo dejare de la siguiente manera (imagino que es ser demasiado "positivo" esperar que portage ocupe mas de 1G):

```

/boot                    32M   ext2   (mke2fs)

/                        10G   ext3   (mke2fs -j -O dir_index)

/usr/portage             1G   ext2   (mke2fs -b1024 -i1024) - lvm

/usr/portage/distfiles   3G   ext2   (mke2fs) - lvm

/usr/src                 2G   ext2   (mke2fs) - lvm

/var                     2G   ext3   (mke2fs -j -O dir_index) - lvm

/var/tmp                 2G   ext2   (mke2fs) - lvm

```

Si os parece todo correcto, tan solo me quedan un par de dudas:

 - Para que se utiliza distfiles, que no me termino de decirme entre dejar la particion de 3G o de 4G

 - Cuanta swap me recomendariais teniendo en cuenta que dispongo de 2G de ram y tengo intencion de utilizar virtualizacion (kvm), 2G por ejemplo o estoy exagerando o quedandeme corto.

Muchas gracias y salu2.

----------

## sefirotsama

Yo tengo 1GB de RAM y siempre pienso que si tengo lleno ese GB y quiero entrar en hibernacion a swap debe tener mínimo el doble. Es decir yo tengo 2GB de SWAP y 1 de RAM. No sé si es una exageración o que ya que nunca he llegado a usar toda la swap, pero sí llenar la ram y usar 300 mb de swap (supon que entonces entro en hibernacion por algo, entonces se justifica).

----------

## opotonil

Pues nada, ya que mal de espacio no ando dejare 4G de swap para que no haya problemas al suspender, virtualizar...

Y ya de paso abria alguna ventaja o inconveniente en poner la swap en una particion logica ¿? no queria borrar la particion de recuperacion que trae el portatil (que es primaria) de forma que ya tan solo puedo crear dos particiones primarias y no se que poner en la segunda, la swap o /

Muchas gracias y salu2.

----------

## ekz

Jeje, creo que te estás complicando demasiadoo.

Con lo de la SWAP, el tamaño, el doble de la RAM etc... Me hicieron buscar un hilo que leí una vez, es bastante interesante :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565498-highlight-swap+suspend+ram.html

Por ejemplo:

 *Quote:*   

> Swap=RAM should suffice with suspend2. Reason being, suspend2 uses the LZF algorithm (make sure it is in your kernel!), that can easily compress the image by 35% at least, sometimes even as much as 60%

 

 *Quote:*   

> What I've heard is swap = RAM times 2 but no greater than 1 GB.

 

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si os parece todo correcto, tan solo me quedan un par de dudas:
> 
>  - Para que se utiliza distfiles, que no me termino de decirme entre dejar la particion de 3G o de 4G.

 

en distfiles queda todo el código fuente que descargas de los mirrors de gentoo.

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - Cuanta swap me recomendariais teniendo en cuenta que dispongo de 2G de ram y tengo intencion de utilizar virtualizacion (kvm), 2G por ejemplo o estoy exagerando o quedandeme corto.

 

Alguna vez un linuxero me dijo que dejara de swap el doble de ram, pero eso fue hace ya algunos años, aun asi yo tengo 512 de RAM y 2 GB de swap no mas de puro caprichozo que soy.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tengo una pc con 512Mb de ram a la que nunca le vi llenarse mas de 300mb de la swap, eso con varias instancias de open office corriendo y compilando a la vez...

Si tuviera que particionar de nuevo, meto 512Mb de swap que deberían ser mas que suficientes para el uso que le doy, puramente de oficina.

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

Finalmente he dejado 2G de swap, imagino que con 1G hubiera tenido suficiente pero me suena haber leido hace tiempo un articulo de ibm en el que se recomendaba dejar minimo la misma swap, o el doble, que ram en sistemas que se utilizaran para virtualizacion, claro que se referian a servidores de virtualizacion no a un portatil.

Por lo demas he dejado:

ext2: /boot, /usr/portage/distfiles y /var/tmp

ext2 -i1024 -b1024: /usr/portage y /usr/src

ext3 -O dir_index: / y /var

Muchas gracias a todos y salu2.

----------

## kropotkin

Usaste lvm?

----------

## opotonil

Si, estan sobre lvm: /usr/portage, /usr/portage/distfiles, /usr/src, /var, /var/tmp y por supuesto /home.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si usas ext2 en estos ficheros tendrás la ventaja de no usar un journal (en este caso es una ventaja). Eso salvará ciclos de cpu y también movimiento de cabezales en tu disco duro, y ambas cosas serán buenas para tu batería. 
> 
> 

 

Iba a crear 2 particiones una para musica y otra para video en ext3 pero he recordado el texto que cito y se me ha surgido la duda de si seria mejor crearlas en ext2 ya que van a ser particiones en las que copie los ficheros multimedia y una vez alli tan solo se van a abrir para ser reproducidos de manera que imagino no sea de ninguna utilidad tener journal...

Por cierto he creado otra particion para alojar un par de maquinas virtuales que tengo y xfs me parecio lo mas adecuado ¿es asi?

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## i92guboj

 *opotonil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Si usas ext2 en estos ficheros tendrás la ventaja de no usar un journal (en este caso es una ventaja). Eso salvará ciclos de cpu y también movimiento de cabezales en tu disco duro, y ambas cosas serán buenas para tu batería. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

En todos los sitios donde haya información que te importe, deberías usar ext3, porque es más resistente a fallos. Sin embargo, si esta partición no va a ser cambiada, puedes hacer una copia de seguridad, y en ese caso si que no habría problema, porque si algo casca en un momento dado, puedes restaurar desde la copia.

----------

